# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Trail map and dip pen.

## Tirsor

Trail map and dip pen.
I'm still a beginner in map drawing and I'm learning. This is the first serious work. I wanted to use the elements I was learning. For example, a text box, an ornate map name, ornate corners, etc. There's still a lot I want to try.
For the first time I used a dip pen, ink and transparent paper. I wanted to draw my own trail map.

About the map:
Title: Covid Trail
Description in the box: The Covid Trail is a 5 km long walking and cycling route between the Pilsen district of Slovany and Bolevec. Since the spring of 2020, at the time of the spread of Covid-19, it has become a safe substitute for urban transport.

This map is my memory of the time when I started walking to work. Thank you Covid-19 :-)

----------


## Redrobes

Dobrý den & welcome to the guild. Nice map ! I had to look up where abouts this was and found some real images of the place which looks very pleasant.

----------


## Tirsor

Thank you for the positive response. The trail is more pleasant than a tram ride.
I tried to color the picture. I'm not a painter, I only use a few basic colors. I'm interested in what you think about the processing of this map. I still have a lot to learn. And try and try and try ....

----------


## wminish

This is looking really good. The inking is done well and the colour selection really suits the piece. Great job for an early effort and welcome to the guild.

----------


## Arimel

Really amazing! The colors have come out great and I really like the smaller elements. The train is fantastic (I am slightly biased there though but, then again, who isn't. Trains are amazing!)

----------


## Marcolino

nice colors.

----------

